# Niko



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I had this little guy a couple weeks before it was his time for him to swim under the rainbow bridge. I got him for Easter, and he died in a very short time. I think he was sick when I got him, but he was still my beautiful Easter fishy. (RIP Niko)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry about Niko! RIP


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

RIP Niko. He was so pretty though


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you, he was. I'm sad he didn't live longer.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

R.I.P fishy.Im sure he was an awesome fishy.=.(


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

r.i.p. Niko  he was so cute


----------

